# integrierte Lautsprecher im BenQ Monitor



## Youmaycry (25. Dezember 2012)

Hallo liebe buffies und frohe weihnachtstage wünsche ich.


 ich habe folgendes Problem.

habe gestern einen BenQ monitor mit integrierten Lautsprechern bekommen.
im Lieferumfang enthalten waren auch ein VGA kabel und ein netzkabel.
ein Bild bekam ich erst als ich an das VGA Kabel einen Adapter vom alten Monitor anschloss. der Monitor nennt die Quelle dann d sub. nun läuft das Bild aber egal was ich mache, aus den Lautsprechern kommt kein Ton. Treiber installiert. HDMI Kabel klappt auch nicht. Einstellungen scheinen ok. keine Ahnung was ich noch h probieren soll.

hat jemand Ne Idee? 

mit freundlichen grüssen

Ymc


----------



## darksilver1 (25. Dezember 2012)

Youmaycry schrieb:


> Hallo liebe buffies und frohe weihnachtstage wünsche ich.
> 
> 
> ich habe folgendes Problem.
> ...



Erstmal überprüfe beim Monitor ob die Lautstärke nicht aus ist. Als ich meinen neuen bekommen habe, stand der auf 0.

Sound gibt&#8217;s dann auch nur über HDMI nicht VGA, letzteres überträgt keinen Ton. Bei meinen Laptop müsste ich dann noch einen Klinkenstecker von Kopfhörer Ausgang anschließen. 

Wenn Du HDMI benutzt,  geh mal auf Systemsteuerung &#8594; Sound . Bei der Wiedergabe sollte dort dein Monitor aufgeführt sein, rechts click auf den Monitor und dann aktivieren und konfigurieren. 

Alternativ, unten in der Systemleiste aufs Lautsprecher Symbol rechts clicken. Einmal kann man dort auch gleich die Optionen auswählen außerdem gibt&#8217;s noch die Mixer Einstellungen.
Lautstärkemixer öffnen. Wenn der Monitor dort noch nicht steht, click auf den Pfeil neben den Lautsprechern und wähle aus der Liste dort das Gerät aus. Kann sein das dort die Lautsprecher deaktiviert sind, das Symbol ist dann unten durchgestrichen.


Ansonsten kann man das ganze auch noch über die Grafikkarten Treiber machen.


----------



## Youmaycry (25. Dezember 2012)

Hallo und schonmal danke für deine Hilfe . über VGA und HDMI geht leider weder Bild noch Sound . nur denn ich den Adapter am VGA Kabel habe, bekomme ich Bild . Einstellungen sind soweit ok wie ich das sehe . ich muss das nachher mit dem HDMI Kabel testen.
bin echt n Technik krüppel


----------



## darksilver1 (25. Dezember 2012)

Youmaycry schrieb:


> Hallo und schonmal danke für deine Hilfe . über VGA und HDMI geht leider weder Bild noch Sound . nur denn ich den Adapter am VGA Kabel habe, bekomme ich Bild . Einstellungen sind soweit ok wie ich das sehe . ich muss das nachher mit dem HDMI Kabel testen.
> bin echt n Technik krüppel



Normalerweise sollte der Monitor die Quelle automatisch erkennen, obs nun VGA oder HDMI ist und dementsprechend umschalten, ansonsten manuell auf den Monitor auswählen. Was für ein Monitor und Grafikkarte haste genau?


----------



## Youmaycry (25. Dezember 2012)

es handelt sich um einen BenQ gl2450hm

Grafikkarte bin ich gerade überfragt. 

wenn ich das HDMI Kabel anschliesse komme ich garnicht mehr ins Monitor Menü . er erkennt es nicht


----------



## Ben1982 (23. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute, 
Alle Jahre wieder... :-)
Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem mit dem Benq2250H. Der Bildschirm ist an dem HDMI Anschluss der GraKa angeschlossen, am PC wird er als digitales Audiogerät erkannt, auch in den Einstellungen der Graka. Trotzdem bleibt der Ton aus.
Hat jemand ne zündende Idee?
Danke für Eure Antworten!


----------



## Oompf (7. Mai 2018)

Also ich habe 2 Monitore vom Typ BenQ GW2270 erst vor 2 Monaten neu gekauft. Beide haben weder über Klinke noch über HDMI Ton.

Und ich habe es direkt mit meinem Fernsehr und einem anderen Monitor im laufenden Film vom DVBc Receiver und vom PC getestet. Mit umstecken des HDMI-Kabels ist bei beiden BenQ Monitoren kein Ton zu hören, sofort aber wieder beim zurückstecken in ein anderes Gerät.

 

Da ich etwas mehr Wums beim Spielen haben möchte würde ich die eh nicht benutzen aber offensichtlich funktioniert bei der ganzen Produktionsserie der Ton nicht. Ich habe auch mit Klinkenstecker keinen Ton und auch die Stummschaltung mal testweise umgekehrt und verschiedene Lautstärkeeinstellungen getestet.

 

Über eine Quellenauswahl für den Ton verfügt das OSD nicht - lediglich Lautstärke und Stummschaltung - allerdings halt ohne jegliche Auswirkung.


----------



## Oompf (5. September 2018)

Oh Gott bin ich dämlich.

Die Artikelbeschreibung beschreibt lediglich einen Klinkensteckeranschluss, die Anleitung die Bedienung der Bildschirm-Menu's (OSD) aber nichtwie man das benutzen sollte.

An einer Stelle habe ich neulich irgendwo mal gelesen "Kopfhörer-Anschluss". Ergo handelt es sich bei diesen Monitoren um welche ohne Lautsprecher. Nur das HDMI-Audio kann über den Kopfhöreranschluss ausgegeben vom OSD des Monitor gesteuert werden.

Das der Klinkenstecker kein Eingang sondern ein Ausgang für den Ton vom HDMI-Eingang ist, wird nicht beim Kauf des Artikels beschrieben und selbst im Handbuch finde ich keinen Hinweis das man den Klinkenstecker mit einem Headset benutzen muss um den Ton von HDMI da auszugeben.

Habe es getestet - das funktioniert tatsächlich.


----------

